
Ask HN: Using a library licensed under AGPL v3 - slinger
Hi HN,<p>I want to integrate spaced repetition on my SaaS app (under development) using Anki&#x27;s modified SuperMemo 2.0 library, but it is licensed under AGPL v3.<p>As stated in the license, any modification needs to be distributed back to the community. I will not modify it, but it will be an essential component of my application. Creating a work (my app) &quot;based on&quot; another work (Anki) qualifies as a modification?<p>Do I need to open source my whole app if I use it?
======
cylinder714
I'm pretty sure the answer is _yes_ , as your app would be considered "a
covered work":

 _A "covered work" means either the unmodified Program_ [Anki's library] _or a
work based on the Program_ [your app] _._

By comparison, if the library were licensed under the LGPL you would only be
responsible for distributing copies of the library if you modfied them. Your
own work would be unaffected.

~~~
slinger
Thank you. I will open source it under AGPL v3 as well

